# Cannot copy/paste in windows xp sp2!



## PROBN4LYFE

run SFC /scannow from start>run...and have your XP disc ready...
Somebody is missing some system files








Spyware or virus in your system or accidently got deleted


----------



## The Duke

Have you scanned for virus/trojans, etc...?
I prefer the free Spybot Search and Destroy and Ad-Aware...
If you keep getting remnants after scanning...
Disable Auto Recovery and scann in Safe Mode!


----------



## ItsLasher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Towlieee*

Ever since yesterday I haven't been able to copy and paste..

It all started with www.redbullairrace.com, I tried to copy that link to send to people and it woulden't copy with Ctrl+c.. So I right clicked and hit copy.. Still didn't copy..

So I rebooted adn tried other words, nothing will copy!

The only time copying will work is if I say, copy this word, and paste it in this exact spot I copyed it from..
But I can't say copy a link off this post, and open up a second firefox window and paste it there..
Or I can't paste a word from this site onto an AIM conversation..

What gives? I'v rebooted many times, and this is VERY anoying.. Its like every 10 minutes I need to copy and paste somthing...

edit: I can't even copy a link from the text im writing, and paste it in the address bar..


 HAve you tried to drag and drop from 1 window to another?

Also looks in you PROGRAM FILES in explorer for a file called CMSYSTEM is a trojan\\virus that runs on start up and scanners won't pick it up because its runnung and it will keep you from right clicking and copy\\paste.


----------



## Zeus

Sounds like a virus or a key-logger. Do a full antivirus scan. Also, do a scan for any spyware


----------



## OJX

It happened to me for a while too on a fresh install, it started working in a day or 2, weird...


----------



## Towlieee

guess its about time for a virus / adaware scan.. Been at least ac ouple months lol


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Towlieee*

guess its about time for a virus / adaware scan.. Been at least ac ouple months lol


Couple months?!:***: 
Run one everyday...


----------



## claymanhb

If you can't find a virus/spyware, do a repair install.


----------



## Wiggy

On an unrelated note, I went to the Red Bull Air Race in Longleat, UK, this year, w00t!

http://www.thedinghy.co.uk/files/pic...ngleatCheddar/


----------



## Towlieee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PROBN4LYFE*

Couple months?!:***: 
Run one everyday...











lol

I dont use my computer enough to care anymore lol, its like a email and forum machine
just need to be able to copy ><


----------



## Towlieee

well still no luck..

I ran kerspansky anti virus with latest definitions, and adaware... They found nothing =\\

I can copy in certain places, like I could copy this word and paste it again right here.. BUT if I tried to copy this word, and move it to another firefox window, it woulden't paste..
I have to copy from here, paste it in a AIM conversation, recopy it, then repaste it in another window.. And that still don't always work..

Please help i'd really like to not format, I have hours apon hours apon hours invested in setting up my windows so its perfect..


----------

